# Webtop Errors



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

i cant boot up my phone.. got a boot failure

Invalid CG OTV (CG: webtop) Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG HAB (CG: webtop, Status: 0X0043)
Invalid CG OTV (CG: webtop)

HELP

and i dont understand the CMD idea of flashing the webtop grfs cause it doesnt work whenever i try ... can anyone help me?


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8838-100-brickedunfixable-bionic-webtop-got-erased-using-bionic-bootstrap/

You need to flash the webtop partiton with the stock grfs.img from the full FXZ using moto-fastboot.

Check that thread for links and info.


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

CellZealot said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...onic-bootstrap/
> 
> You need to flash the webtop partiton with the stock grfs.img from the full FXZ using moto-fastboot.
> 
> Check that thread for links and info.


i tried using the CMD idea but it doesnt work it says it doesnt exist and when i fastboot it fails? can you help me thru it?
also how do you charge the battery im gettin a low battery


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

Turn off your phone and stop doing anything with it until you can do one of the following:

1) Charge the battery in another Bionic

2) Purchase another battery or external charger.

3) Hotwire your battery by cutting a charger cable or USB cable and stripping the wires and attaching them to the battery terminal leads to charge your battery directly. Google for details...this is NOT recommended for obvious reasons but can be done safely if you are careful.

4) Make or buy a factory flashing cable with the +5v on pin 1 which will bypass the charging circuit and battery entirely and power the phone directly without a battery inserted at all.

Those are your choices in your current state.
In the meantime, I suggest you read that thread and get a thorough understanding of what you need to do.

Calm down, your phone is completely recoverable and you just need to get it charged and read how to use moto-fastboot.
It is a custom version of the fastboot binary written by Atrix devs that removes most of the security checks and limits in order to allow flashing of unsigned partitions and partitions larger than 250mb.


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

CellZealot said:


> Turn off your phone and stop doing anything with it until you can do one of the following:
> 
> 1) Charge the battery in another Bionic
> 
> ...


can you send me a link of the moto-fastboot or do you just go into command i understand alot of stuff on here i just didnt understand why i download the webtop.img and went into command and it didnt work.. is moto fastboot a program or just putting your phone in fasboot and using cmd? but i will see what i can do with gettin another battery or whatever to charge it but thast goin to be a no go for awhile i think i might have enough battery to moto fastboot if i could just use it =/


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/attachments/droid-bionic-forum/2774d1319371594-how-get-your-phone-back-upgrade-path-moto-fastboot-win32.zip

If you read the thread you would have found one of two links to everything required, including the link above to the moto-fastboot.exe for Win32.

You should not attempt this until you have charged your battery.


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

i wont now i just ordered that wall charger and ill wait i still have my backup dx so i should be ok .. i just need to learn this stuff but thank you for the help im still a little confused but hopefully i get this


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

i figured id let you know i fixed it haha it all worked with the links you gave me .. i was missin certain files and taking out my battery for awhile and puttin it in made it work? i guess but thanks again for everything


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

CellZealot said:


> Turn off your phone and stop doing anything with it until you can do one of the following: 1) Charge the battery in another Bionic 2) Purchase another battery or external charger. 3) Hotwire your battery by cutting a charger cable or USB cable and stripping the wires and attaching them to the battery terminal leads to charge your battery directly. Google for details...this is NOT recommended for obvious reasons but can be done safely if you are careful. 4) Make or buy a factory flashing cable with the +5v on pin 1 which will bypass the charging circuit and battery entirely and power the phone directly without a battery inserted at all. Those are your choices in your current state. In the meantime, I suggest you read that thread and get a thorough understanding of what you need to do. Calm down, your phone is completely recoverable and you just need to get it charged and read how to use moto-fastboot. It is a custom version of the fastboot binary written by Atrix devs that removes most of the security checks and limits in order to allow flashing of unsigned partitions and partitions larger than 250mb.


im running windows vista 32 and when i put in the first line it says "this is not a valid windows 32 application" any ideas why it would do that?


----------

